# ThrottleStop cannot get stable 4.2ghz on  i7 11800H



## Vazi (Mar 14, 2022)

Hello!

Coming here for advice of way smarter people then me. I play Escape of Tarkov mostly(very CPU heavy game) and experience kinda laggy moments, I belive becouse of thermal throttling. CPU when ingame reach 92-95 degress with 35-40% of usage. I got ThrottleStop setup like on screenshots below, when running TS BENCH its 4.2 GHZ for about 5sec then temp reach 95 degress and throttling begin. I watch few videos and try thiers settings nothing seems to help keep that 4.2GHZ stable. Is that becouse of power at 89W, what its just beyond cooling capability of the laptop? I'm newbie in that so sorry if solution is obvious 

Laptop MSI GF66 11UE
CPU: i7 11800H
GPU: RTX 3060


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 14, 2022)

Vazi said:


> Is that because of power at 89W, what its just beyond cooling capability of the laptop?


You just answered your own question. Intel makes some powerful mobile CPUs but they forgot to check with the engineering department to see if it is possible to cool them if they are allowed to run at their full rated speed.

90W is an awful lot of heat energy that needs to be dissipated. You are lucky your laptop runs as well as it does. If you want to prevent your CPU from overheating when gaming, you can either use ThrottleStop to slow your CPU down or you can use ThrottleStop to lower the PL1 and PL2 turbo power limits. Considering your cooling, maybe 70W for PL1 and 90W for PL2 might be OK. I would reduce the turbo time limit to about 8 seconds or slightly less. Something like this should work.





Presently your laptop is set to 200W which is equivalent to unlimited. Your cooling cannot handle that so best to lower your power limits to what your cooling can handle. I would shoot for 90°C max. Your laptop will start thermal throttling at 95°C so it is best to try to keep a couple of degrees under this temperature to avoid thermal throttling. If 70W long term works OK then maybe you can bump that up to 75W. If there is still too much heat when gaming then drop PL1 to 60W or 65W. This is totally up to you. If your laptop gets too hot too fast when running at 90W then reduce the PL2 power limit or reduce the turbo time limit further so it does not spend as much time at full power.

Some power limit throttling will slightly reduce maximum performance but you have to work within the amount of cooling that you have. If you want to move to the Arctic, you can run your laptop at full bore all the time.

The rest of your settings look OK. These CPUs support +400 MHz of overclocking. Unfortunately with your cooling, you cannot take advantage of this feature.


----------



## Vazi (Mar 14, 2022)

Thanks, will tinker with that a little more. How is that if my i7 1800H with 70W do 3.8GHZ, and person in video have 4.2GHZ with no issues at 70W? I feel like being scammed by MSI


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 14, 2022)

Vazi said:


> How is that


All CPUs are different. Some CPUs need lots of voltage to run stable. More voltage is more power consumption and more heat. These will run hot. Some CPUs need less voltage so they will run cool. 



Vazi said:


> I feel like being scammed by MSI


Not really. Just unlucky. When MSI orders 1000 processors from Intel, they do not know which processors will be good and which ones will run hot. Sometimes you buy a processor and get lucky. Sometimes not so lucky. I can overclock my 10850K to the same speed as a 10900K at low voltage and low temperatures. I got lucky.






People with desktop computers might buy 10 processors before finding one they like. Buying 10 laptops and selling 9 of them would be very expensive.


----------



## Vazi (Mar 14, 2022)

Well then, there is my lesson. Thank you very much for your time and help!


----------



## Reklez (Apr 17, 2022)

@Vazi I have the same issue . My 11800h (Gp66) cannot maintain 4.2Ghz at 70w .  During stress tests it can reach 110W and throttle down to 70w at 3.8 or lower.  I guess we are unlucky .


----------

